# Did anybody try Samba4?



## meciarz (Jul 28, 2010)

*H*ello,

*I*'m wondering about project Samba4. Samba in version 3 is quite good (PDC + ldap), but still it can't fully replace Windows Server.

I watched videos from http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4/videos and I'm impressed. With version 4 of samba (at least all the time in the phase alpha) we can set up Group Policy Object (GPO) of Windows clients, join Windows Server 2008 as additional DC.

Did anybody test this solution (samba4-devel in ports is alpha11) on FreeBSD? Currently I can't test it myself because *I* don't have a testing enviroment for this but it looks very interesting.


----------



## pruik (Nov 11, 2010)

Currently samba4-devel-4.0.0.a11_1 on FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p1 as a domain controller does not even start because of some cldap server problems; it's unable to bind to whatever interface or IP address configured in smb4.conf.

I did not test the member and stand alone roles yet. In order to use the provision script you will have to add a group "users" otherwise it will fail.


----------



## frankpeng (Nov 8, 2012)

I am trying to compile samba4 in FreeBSD9. I got it running. It welcomes Windows XP, but Windows XP  failed to join the domain. I did not figure out LDAP and Kerberos. I heard FreeBSD 10 has samba4 port. I will try that.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2012)

frankpeng said:
			
		

> I heard FreeBSD 10 has samba4 port.


All versions of FreeBSD use the same ports tree.


----------



## frankpeng (Nov 9, 2012)

It turns out the FreeBSD 10-current has the same thing as in FreeBSD 9.1 pre-release. It has samba4-devel and samba4wins. The samba4-devel is the alpha11. It is way older than the git clone samba-master revision.


----------



## kpa (Nov 9, 2012)

Read again what SirDice wrote.


----------



## frankpeng (Feb 25, 2013)

I found there is a samba4 port now in.


----------

